# Smoked Beef Jerky, Sliced With or Against the Grain?



## emuleman (May 3, 2018)

Yesterday I finally got around to smoking some Jerky. Thanks to the members on this forum who gave me some helpful advice, especially to use curing salt to make sure my Jerky is safe to eat.  I made a very basic marinade, and let the Jerky pieces marinate in the fridge for 23 Hours.













As I was slicing the Beef it occurred to me that maybe I should slice some Jerky with the Grain, and some Against the Grain, so I could do a side by side comparison as to what taste better.







After drying off the pieces I arrange them in my smoker.  The thinner pieces sliced against the grain I placed flat on Jerky racks, and the larger pieces I hung from skewers from a grate to help them completely dry out.







I smoked them with a combination of Hickory and Apple Wood Chips for the first few hours, making sure to regulate the temperature between 145-165 degrees until dry.  Smaller pieces took around 4 hours, larger pieces took around 5-6 hours.  When done I allowed them to cool to room temperature on racks.







Then my Son and I tried both to determine which was better tasting, sliced with the Grain or Against the Grain.













So which was better?  Slice With or Against the Grain? Well watch my video below to find out.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2018)

Looks Great, Erik!!
Nice Job on the Jerky & the Video!!
Like.
I believe it mostly depends on the Thickness. No matter which direction you cut it, if you cut thicker pieces in small bites, they will be more Tender to chew than if you cut thinner pieces in small bites, because the thicker pieces give you more "inside" meat percentage. Thinner pieces will be tougher (harder).

Keep up the Great Work!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2018)

Great video !
I only smoke ground beef jerky, cause it's always tender, cause the grinder does the chewing.
But that is just me!
Al


----------



## idahopz (May 3, 2018)

Looks great!  I like to slice with the grain because I like tough leathery jerky - makes me feel like a frontier cowboy. :D


----------



## daricksta (May 4, 2018)

emuleman said:


> Yesterday I finally got around to smoking some Jerky. Thanks to the members on this forum who gave me some helpful advice, especially to use curing salt to make sure my Jerky is safe to eat.  I made a very basic marinade, and let the Jerky pieces marinate in the fridge for 23 Hours.
> 
> I always cut beef against the grain because it makes the meat more tender, but it has no effect on the flavor itself, from my experience. Seems like the thickness of the slices had more to do with tenderness and juiciness than the direction is which the meat was sliced, but that's just my opinion. Great job on your photo and video presentation. And I have a son named Kyle too! Just a mite older than yours, looks like 13-15 years older at least. He loves beef jerky as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## 30" Jim (May 6, 2018)

Nice job on the jerky and the video


----------



## crazymoon (May 7, 2018)

EMM, Good looking jerky no matter how you slice it !


----------



## SonnyE (May 26, 2018)

When cutting whole muscle meat for my jerky, and always cut across the grain as much as is possible.
Makes it bite off easier.


----------

